# Snow goose decoys



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

800 hand made snow goose silo-socks, Tyvex and coroplast
+ 26 flyers with poles and bags to carry it all.

Deal of a lifetime $1000.

I don't have pictures right now but I will PM to those that are seriously interested.

You can't make them for that. When they were made they cost $2.15 each to make.

PM if interested.


----------

